# Drywall Buddy



## charlie710 (Oct 26, 2014)

The Drywall Buddy TM was designed by a hanger for the hanger. The raised board height and low resting bar are just a couple of features that set it apart from all other drywall carts. Designed to work well with other tools such as benches and the panel lift. See why others who have tried this tool and system quickly fell in love with The Drywall Buddy TM. Check out our you tube videos and pics at www.betterwaytools.com. Reduce fatigue, aches and pains while increasing production. Hanging doesn't have to be so hard with a Drywall Buddy TM on the job.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

It's my favorite tool Charlie I am learning with it every day how it can help. My second buddy is here ill pick it up on Monday .I'm telling you guys this cart makes hanging so much better ,easier ,and faster I'm not kidding. When I found this guys site I was having some beers told him a cart is use full but not necessary for any boarder I knew. Then he replied asked me to watch his vids and there it was I was sold and had to try one. 
I got one, not cheap there made U.S.A. and which Is imperative considering what it has to stand up to. Then there is shipping here to Canada very steep U.P.S gets there money then my government gets theirs .That being said so glad to have a second buddy after using mine my brother and I have thought out a whole new system off hanging with far less pain and aggravation and down the road will probably want more. I have tested this cart out hard and have learned a few tricks I think Charlie might not be able to share because of liability but I can so try them out boarders you'll love them:thumbup:.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

charlie710 said:


> The Drywall Buddy TM was designed by a hanger for the hanger. The raised board height and low resting bar are just a couple of features that set it apart from all other drywall carts. Designed to work well with other tools such as benches and the panel lift. See why others who have tried this tool and system quickly fell in love with The Drywall Buddy TM. Check out our you tube videos and pics at www.betterwaytools.com. Reduce fatigue, aches and pains while increasing production. Hanging doesn't have to be so hard with a Drywall Buddy TM on the job.


this tool makes me want to hang. very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like this ranks right up there with "lightweight" board. At 61 yrs.old, I don't do that many big jobs any more, but with one of these I might just be able to keep hanging for a few more years...


----------



## charlie710 (Oct 26, 2014)

As any veteran hanger knows. Hanging rock will take years off your life and make you feel old before your time. When I first got my first prototype out on the jobsite I knew immediately that this tool was not only the answer to my situation but the answer to every other hanger out there feeling the affects that hanging has on the body. There is no doubt in my mind The Drywall Buddy will enable a hanger to hang in there for more years. We all need to work as long as we can..social security isnt gonna pay the bills. Thank ya'll for taking the time give your feedback and helping spread the word that hanging rock with A Drywall Buddy will give those years that hanging has taken back. The Drywall Buddy...The Future of Drywall Ha:thumbsup:nging


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If Gordie says It's the tool to get. Then It must be A Tool worth buying!!

:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> If Gordie says It's the tool to get. Then It must be A Tool worth buying!!
> 
> :yes:


Hafta agree there! Damn ! More tools!


----------



## charlie710 (Oct 26, 2014)

There is no way me or my partner will go back to our old way of hanging. It is just like Gordie said...hanging with a Drywall Buddy is better, easier and faster. Wish I or even someone else would have thought of this a long time ago. It's like having an extra man on the job. There are plenty of videos on our website www.betterwaytools.com, or search Drywall Buddy on you tube and we have other videos on fb, both on my personal fb Charlie Presley or our fb page Better Way Tools, for anyone wishing to take a closer look


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know but I think it would be easier to train a new guy as well I haven't tried training anyone in a long time cuz it just hasn't worked out for me but if I was gonna I would do it with this learning to cut and install would just come so much faster. The only down side would be the lack of drywall strength that you wouldn't get from wrestling the board around the main reason guys loose interstate in the trade.I would like to try training but im just not a legitimate employer that has his books together mabie next year.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gordie said:


> It's my favorite tool Charlie I am learning with it every day how it can help. My second buddy is here ill pick it up on Monday .I'm telling you guys this cart makes hanging so much better ,easier ,and faster I'm not kidding. When I found this guys site I was having some beers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think Gordie is on the level folks remember Drop Stress DWT style once a week... think after Gordies hangover drinking all night and watching the drywall buddy over and over, it was a no brainer to buy one


----------



## everythingdrywallpaint (Oct 11, 2021)

Never Heard of this tool but going to give it a try


----------

